# kubota tractor....



## bigbukhntr (Sep 17, 2003)

anyone else in here have a 'Bota tractor?....I have a 3710 model...bought new in 2001...FEL/Boxblade/5' tiller/ 6' Rhino brushhog/ post hole digger......I currently have about 150 hrs on it...bought it mainly for mowing the 16 acres I own, but am also using it for digging fence holes, moving dirt and such....I finally used the tiller when we moved in our house, used it to chew up the ground before hydromulching it with burmuda.....been a great tractor so far....just need to remember to clean out the radiator screen after mowing as it seems to run a little hot when the screen gets clogged up....


----------



## sjazz23 (Oct 1, 2003)

*Kubota Owner*

Hi.....
I also have a Kubota...A 1986 G6200H, that I inherited from my wife's side of the family. It has almost 500hrs, still runs awesome! The 3cyl 16hp diesel has no issues taking care of my 2 acres. Has the 48" deck. My only complaint (I feel guilty complaining about anything on this) is that the front roller bracket tends to dig into the lawn on tight turns where the lawn isn't level. I think a new set of rollers should do the trick though.

Even though I'm comparing this machine to my old 1996 12hp Murray that I blew apart, I'm not sure I could have done any better buying new.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*OLD????*

You consider a 1996 tractor is old?????

If that's old, I guess a 1956 Simplicity is an antique... I just thought of it as "ALMOST broke in"...........


----------



## sjazz23 (Oct 1, 2003)

*TractorGuy......*

TractorGuy,

Please note that I was talking about a Murray. The fact that it lasted 6 years would make it an antique, wouldn't it?


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*Murray*

Murray's are better than "L"s, aren't they?????

I had a Dynamark that lasted 20!!!!


----------

